# U22 Neos opinions?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I am looking for a cheap-to-shoot plinker and this gun looks very cool! Unfortunately, no one in town has one in stock and it will be a few weeks before any more get released from customs (so I am told). 

A buddy of mine at work just bought a Walthers P22. I really like the way it shoots, but it is a pain to field strip so I probably won't get one. The U22 appears to be much easier to maintain, but I am curious about getting some real world range reports on this gun.

My only other plinker is a Ruger Single Six and I am ready to give a semi-auto a try. 

Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I like mine.
It shoots anything I stuff in it.
Stripping is easy.
I stuck a red dot on top and cans at 50 yards are a bunt.

It's just flat out fun.


AFS


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Here is mine. Shoots really well and is fairly simple to clean. There is a jabbing point when cleaning it and I have poked myself a couple of times on it. A barrel snake has taken care of that problem though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I couldn't wait for any of the local stores to get one in stock so I ordered one from Buds, the Inox 4/5" barrel version. Unfortunately Midway has the 6" barrel on backorder 

Will give my own range report after I put a few rounds through it. 

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did a lot of research becfore I got my Buckmark about 2 years ago.

This is the place youw ant to go to:

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/

Do some digging and look at a lot of other posts. There, you will find the pros and cons of any 22 you are thinking of buying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Shipwreck! I have already been to rimfirecentral.com and rimfireshooting.com and you are right, there is a lot of great information there. As a matter of fact, I have 2 Ruger 10/22's, a Mossberg 51M and 152 as well as a Ruger Single Six revolver, so I am not new to the world of rimfires, just rimfire pistols.

Like most things in life, you can pick a brand or model of anything and you will find people who swear _BY_ them and people that swear _AT_ them. To be perfectly honest, I had already made up my mind, but I just wanted to see if anyone out there would respond by saying something like, _"Buying a Beretta U22 was the worst thing I ever did!"_ or _"Don't waste your money on this piece of junk"_.

Fortunately, I didn't see anything like that. The only thing I saw that bothered me was that some people replace the trigger spring with a flint spring from a mini-Bic lighter! Somehow I don't see how a spring from a $.99 lighter will make an Italian-engineered pistol work any better!

Anyway, the deed is done and I should have the gun in a day or two.

More to come later I am sure!

Happy Shooting,
Scott


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Most common neg I have seen about the Neos is that the screw holding the rear blade sight comes out all the time - the rental at my local shop had the same issue


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Most common neg I have seen about the Neos is that the screw holding the rear blade sight comes out all the time - the rental at my local shop had the same issue


Yet another reason to get a red dot!

But what about a drop of LocTite?

Scott


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U would probably have to sight it in immediately, once you add the locktight - but I guess that could be a fix.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, it finally came in yesterday (Monday 2/23) afternoon and put about 250 rounds through it today (Tuesday 2/24) and I already know I am going to enjoy this gun! Out of that whole 250, there were two rounds that failed to chamber. I was using WWB's, but when I switched to Federal's, there were no failures. Yeah, I know, 22's can be very fussy and I am not all that concerned about those failures. I have been shooting a Ruger Single Six revolver for some time and even with that, I get an occasional round that does has "issues".

I may have to get another one because when I hand this over to "the boss", she may not give it back!

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## capgun (Jan 27, 2012)

*LocTite*

But what about a drop of LocTite?

If you do use LocTite, use the lightest (white I think). Remove the screw put a SMALL amount on, let it cure, then reassemble. I used blue from the tube and I am gonna have to cook it loose.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is my Neos wish list. Oh why couldnt it look like this insted?


----------

